# Ingredient to avoid?



## Totallyema (Feb 19, 2014)

Does anyone have any info as to whether to avoid the ingredient "carrageenan" found in dog food? Also, does anyone have any experience in feeding green tripe (canned since the real stuff is harder to get ahold of) to their fluffs? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

A while back, I asked my holistic vet. He said he would avoid it, especially in dogs with digestive problems.

Never tried the green tripe but Whole Dog Journal had an article on it a while back - you can search their archives.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

A few years ago when my cat was suspected to have IBD, I was told to avoid canned foods with carrageenan in it. A lot of pets are okay with this ingredient but if yours has a sensitive tummy, I'd avoid it. 

I have fed canned and freeze-dried tripe to my Bailey in the past but it's been a while. IT STINKS but is supposed to be very healthy for dogs so I've given it to him once in a while.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I personally stay away from eating/drinking anything with carrageenan in it, therefore would not buy any product for my maltese if it was listed on the ingredient list.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow I noticed that carrageenan makes me ill. Most all ice creams have it in them. It is a thickening agent used since the 1930's. Even cream has it as an ingredient. I first noticed I got a stomach ache after eating pumpkin pie which is made with condensed milk & has a lot of carrageenan. I now used sweeten condensed milk which has none. I read that it causes inflammation of the gastrointestinal tract. There is a isle off Scotland or Ireland by that name which they make it it's a sea weed I think.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

